# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Αλλαγή ονόματος σε θυροτηλέφωνο

## andyferraristi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. ΄Πως μπορώ να αλλάξω χαρτάκι με το όνομα στο εικονιζόμενο θυροτηλέφωνο ???

Final.jpg

Βάζω κατσαβιδάκι δεξιά - αριστερά του μπουτόν και σπρώχνω προς τα έξω όπως φαντάζομαι, ή υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος ???
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## nyannaco

Μαλλον πρεπει να ανοιξεις το πανελ και να το κανεις απο μεσα. Ψαξε για βιδες περιφερειακα.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Στο  μαύρο  πλαστικό  επάνω  και  κάτω  έχει  βίδα.
  Παίρνεις  έξω  όλη  την  πρόσοψη  και  αλλάζεις  από  μέσα.
  Κάθε  μπουτόν  έχει  δυο  πλακέ  ελατήρια, τα  σηκώνεις  και  κάτω  από  το  πλεξιγκλάς  αλλάζεις  χαρτάκι.

----------


## andyferraristi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Θα το δοκιμάσω, και εάν προκύψει κάποιο ζήτημα, θα ξαναγράψω ...

----------


## andyferraristi

> Στο  μαύρο  πλαστικό  επάνω  και  κάτω  έχει  βίδα.
>   Παίρνεις  έξω  όλη  την  πρόσοψη  και  αλλάζεις  από  μέσα.
>   Κάθε  μπουτόν  έχει  δυο  πλακέ  ελατήρια, τα  σηκώνεις  και  κάτω  από  το  πλεξιγκλάς  αλλάζεις  χαρτάκι.


Ακριβώς όπως μου τα έγραψες Τάσο. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ ...

----------

